# What Are You Wearing?



## VinnyPhx (Aug 16, 2019)

Whether I am driving or not I pretty much always wear a solid colored button down shirt, slacks, and a watch. Nothing fancy or flashy at all. 

However, the amount of passengers that are surprised by how "fancy" I am dressed is quite mindblowing. I'd say at least a third comment on my atire and say something akin to "This is the most official Uber I've ever had". 

Granted, I'd assume I am a bit more handsome relative to the other drivers I have seen on the road (no offence) but I really don't think people should be "shocked" to see me wearing a Calvin Klein button down and Macy's pants. 

What could you guys possibly be wearing that is in such a sharp contrast? Passengers act as if they're expecting me to pull up in a wife beater, gold chain, and crocs lol 

If you guys want to begin to be respected more as a rideshare driver, perhaps you should start by addressing your appearance. 

Also, clean your damn cars! 

Show some pride in your work, even if you hate everything that comes along with it.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Its winter here in Seattle now so.....


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

VinnyPhx said:


> *What Are You Wearing?*


Wouldn't you like to know?!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> Wouldn't you like to know?!
> View attachment 363684
> View attachment 363684
> View attachment 363684


Mankini picts not allowed please.  :biggrin:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cargo shorts. Low Riser socks. Some kind of Saucony cross trainers that were way too expensive. A formal t-shirt no pocket, cotton large thread count.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Whatever the hell I want to.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Pants.
Underwear on inside.

Shirt.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I invested in some work clothes for the job. A few weeks worth of button down short sleeve shirts with a tee shirt under it ( helps keep the button shirt smelling better longer). 

Levi’s jeans (no holes) 

Various Converse shoes , I’m starting to match my shoes with my outfit like a chick would ?

****San Diego baseball cap (hides my Mohawk )


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Its winter here in Seattle now so.....
> 
> View attachment 363681


That is what I wear too.

That shade of lipstick matches my car.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Khaki shorts tshirt ballcap


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

The official "Dad Uniform".......Minus socks, because socks don't go with sandals.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

I like free fitting outfits that make me wanna sing Shaniah "man I feel like a woman"


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

This is how I used to roll.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TheKingofAnts said:


> This is how I used to roll.
> 
> View attachment 363701


This is how I've always seen you.
Except Korean.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This is how I've always seen you.
> Except Korean.


North or South?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TheKingofAnts said:


> North or South?


South. I've never been to North Korea, I have been to South Korea. You're too cool to be North Korean.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> South. I've never been to North Korea, I have been to South Korea. You're too cool to be North Korean.


But dont I look cool in this pic with your president?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

For .69/mile Im wearing basketball shorts and a hoodie. Sweatpants if its really cold. Im out earning extra $$$, not trying to get laid.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

mch said:


> For .69/mile Im wearing basketball shorts and a hoodie. Sweatpants if its really cold. Im out earning extra $$$, not trying to get laid.


This is exactly how I dressed when drove in Seattle. I can see the car always clean but how we dress as Uber X really should be based on comfort and DGAF what PAX think other than great service and safety.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

To be perfectly honest, when it's cooler I dress business appropriate. I look better dressed business appropriate. I make more tips dressed business appropriate. That includes some kind of slack like pants, casual to formal shoes, formal socks and a shirt with a collar on it.



TheKingofAnts said:


> But dont I look cool in this pic with your president?
> 
> View attachment 363724


That's a cool ass haircut mayn!


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> To be perfectly honest, when it's cooler I dress business appropriate. I look better dressed business appropriate. I make more tips dressed business appropriate. That includes some kind of slack like pants, casual to formal shoes, formal socks and a shirt with a collar on it.
> 
> 
> That's a cool ass haircut mayn!


Totally understandable as that sounds like something that brings you comfort for body, mind and wallet. I'm just a cheap slub who treated every shift as my last for 4.5 years as was such a painful experience, but in end dont regret did.

Thanks man over 15 million of my Korean peeps copied it!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I wear a collared shirt and jeans. Collared, as in golf shirt, like you could wear to play 18 holes.


----------



## VinnyPhx (Aug 16, 2019)

mch said:


> For .69/mile Im wearing basketball shorts and a hoodie. Sweatpants if its really cold. Im out earning extra $$$, not trying to get laid.


Are you driving to make money? 
Or are you driving because you want to be cOmFoRtAbLe?

You cant talk about the money and how you do not get paid enough if you're not willing to treat it as a legitimate business opportunity. Drivers like you who will only do the absolute minimum necessary to not get deplatformed are the reason Uber/Lyft can slash rates without much pushback from anyone. The quality of service from most drivers declined way before the pay cuts took effect, because it wasn't taken seriously and instead thought of as a "chill" taxi.

If the majority of drivers began to take pride in themselves and in their work by acting professional, dressing appropriately, and maintaining their car properly; passengers would not mind paying a higher fare.

Making money isn't supposed to be the easiest and most comfortable thing in the world.

You complain about the business model, yet treat it as just a hobby. What makes you believe you deserve a raise with that kind of attitude?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Just like Oh Christy, I hear a voice every time I see this thread pop up. But it's not as nice. It's more of a heavy breathing over the phone voice. "What are you wearing?"


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Just like Oh Christy, I hear a voice every time I see this thread pop up. But it's not as nice. It's more of a heavy breathing over the phone voice. "What are you wearing?"


I asked you not to talk about those phone calls...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> The official "Dad Uniform".......Minus socks, because socks don't go with sandals.


Casual friday. A few guys at work wearing the same thing right now


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

@Mkang14 Same here. Mines white with little palm trees on it today. Went with the khaki cargo shorts and tennis shoes though.....you know, cause I'm in the office


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> @Mkang14 Same here. Mines white with little palm trees on it today. Went with the khaki cargo shorts and tennis shoes though.....you know, cause I'm in the office :biggrin:


Thats pretty adorable ??


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Its National Taco Day today so at my job.....they catered in tacos. So....I might be wearing a little extra salsa right now...:tongue smile:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

VinnyPhx said:


> Are you driving to make money?
> Or are you driving because you want to be cOmFoRtAbLe?
> 
> You cant talk about the money and how you do not get paid enough if you're not willing to treat it as a legitimate business opportunity. Drivers like you who will only do the absolute minimum necessary to not get deplatformed are the reason Uber/Lyft can slash rates without much pushback from anyone. The quality of service from most drivers declined way before the pay cuts took effect, because it wasn't taken seriously and instead thought of as a "chill" taxi.
> ...


I keep a clean, nice, comfortable car, a good attitude and do a lot more than the absolute minimum. I just choose not to wear a monkey suit while doing so.

Easy and comfortable is why I do this. I already have a boss, a dress code and a bunch of hassle at my full time job.

My car is exactly that, a "chill" taxi.

You're way off on this.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Its National Taco Day today so at my job.....they catered in tacos. So....I might be wearing a little extra salsa right now...:tongue smile:


I get that.....had Thai food at lunch yesterday. I swear I got more noodles ON me than IN me. Was a little embarrassing when I came back in the office with red spots all over my grey shirt.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

2kwik4u said:


> I get that.....had Thai food at lunch yesterday. I swear I got more noodles ON me than IN me. Was a little embarrassing when I came back in the office with red spots all over my grey shirt.


For that same reason when I drive, two things absolutely not allowed to be eaten in my car. Not by me or anyone.

















I dare anyone to try and eat either of these two products and get them only in their mouth.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Wearing!

I keep forgetting


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

@Lissetti I'm out. I clearly can't hang with either of those. Would like to add Doritos or Cheetos to that list.....because of the insane amount of "dust" that gets everywhere.


----------



## VinnyPhx (Aug 16, 2019)

mch said:


> I keep a clean, nice, comfortable car, a good attitude and do a lot more than the absolute minimum. I just choose not to wear a monkey suit while doing so.
> 
> Easy and comfortable is why I do this. I already have a boss, a dress code and a bunch of hassle at my full time job.
> 
> ...


Fair enough,

But if wearing a shirt and pants is too much for you to handle then dont complain about how drivers in general are looked at as the same level of sophistication as highschool kids wprking in fast food joints.

If you want to treat it as the "chill" taxi rather than a money making opportunity, then you will continue to see pay decline as people like you become more and more "chill".

You are part of the problem.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

2kwik4u said:


> @Lissetti I'm out. I clearly can't hang with either of those. Would like to add Doritos or Cheetos to that list.....because of the insane amount of "dust" that gets everywhere.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

VinnyPhx said:


> Fair enough,
> 
> But if wearing a shirt and pants is too much for you to handle then dont complain about how drivers in general are looked at as the same level of sophistication as highschool kids wprking in fast food joints.
> 
> ...


I'm far from part of the problem just because I dress casually. If you order an Uberx and I roll up, you're feeling lucky as you're sitting in the back of my clean nice smelling 2016 outback limited w plenty of legroom and I'm asking you how high you want the AC.

Whats your rating anyway and how many trips do you have?


----------



## VinnyPhx (Aug 16, 2019)

mch said:


> I'm far from part of the problem just because I dress casually. If you order an Uberx and I roll up, you're feeling lucky as you're sitting in the back of my clean nice smelling 2016 outback limited w plenty of legroom and I'm asking you how high you want the AC.
> 
> Whats your rating anyway and how many trips do you have?


Its the perception to the general public that matters. People vote with their dollar. 
You could be a great driver.
Your car can be beautiful. 
But when you're wearing basketball shorts and a hoodie it gives off the conotation that you are comfortable with the way things are and you do not feel the need to put in the effort to wear pants because you do not give a damn about what the passenger thinks of you, all you want to do is get them from A to B.

Why would a passenger want to push against pay cuts to drivers if it means they'll get a cheaper ride?

Passengers have only seen service deteriorate since Uber first began. There used to be little waters and mints. Now they cant even get the driver to wear pants. They have no reson to fight for drivers to earn more if they dont expect any return on their investment.

Passengers are the ones with the power, not drivers, not algorithms, not engineers. Passengers need to want drivers to earn more before they decide to vote with their dollar.

Here are my ratings. Havent taken a Lyft ride since August 21st when they cut rates and thats around when I started with Uber.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I used to drive afternoon rush hour after meetings so I'd be in business attire. People would notice and comment but nothing more in terms of tips.

Now I do primarily nights and wear sweat pants and t-shirt. Nobody GAF what you're wearing.

Get them from point A to B safely and not covered in bodily fluids.

4.95 on Uber, 4.97 Lyft. 

Attitude and conversation count for more than what you wear.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

VinnyPhx said:


> Its the perception to the general public that matters. People vote with their dollar.
> You could be a great driver.
> Your car can be beautiful.
> But when you're wearing basketball shorts and a hoodie it gives off the conotation that you are comfortable with the way things are and you do not feel the need to put in the effort to wear pants because you do not give a damn about what the passenger thinks of you, all you want to do is get them from A to B.
> ...


Im fine with giving off that impression. They ordered a ride, not Mr. Belvadere.

I'm not even gonna count the 150 or so lyft rides. I haven't taken a lyft ride since spring


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Soon there will be no need for driver attire threads ....just sayin


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

I look like how I look when not working: not a slob. I feel more comfortable looking presentable and that’s for me, not them.

Worked in a warehouse for a number of years and more than got my fill of looking like I was homeless by the end of the shift.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

I wear a G-string so I can dance for my tips


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Me today at my day job and going to so uber in a few hours.

Business attire.

Got caught twice today taking a selfie. Pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

T shirt . Gym shorts . Sandals . 24/7 uniform


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

The judgement is strong in some. I suppose if I wore a tux it would help?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Spider-Man said:


> T shirt . Gym shorts . Sandals . 24/7 uniform


No socks?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> No socks?


Girl,.sandals with socks are a fashion faux pas.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> @Lissetti I'm out. I clearly can't hang with either of those. Would like to add Doritos or Cheetos to that list.....because of the insane amount of "dust" that gets everywhere.


Napkin?

I eat chicken wings with a napkin and leave like a quarter of the meat on the bones. My friend looks at me sideways and licks them clean ?‍♀


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Me today at my day job and going to so uber in a few hours.
> 
> Business attire.
> 
> ...


One of my favorite pics to date


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> Napkin?
> 
> I eat chicken wings with a napkin and leave like a quarter of the meat on the bones. My friend looks at me sideways and licks them clean ?‍♀


Never leave meat on the bone.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

New2This said:


> I'd be in business attire. People would notice and comment but nothing more in terms of tips.
> 
> Now I do primarily nights and wear sweat pants and t-shirt. Nobody GAF what you're wearing.


Gospel right here.

Drivers more concerned about what they are wearing than the pax are.

As far as the pax are concerned, the driver is just a steering wheel holder


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Napkin?
> 
> I eat chicken wings with a napkin and leave like a quarter of the meat on the bones. My friend looks at me sideways and licks them clean ?‍♀


Ain't no thang like a chicken wing....?

....But have you ever tried to eat Taco Bell in a vehicle? Moving or not...that food literally jumps out of the wrapper and makes a run for the space between your seat and the center console. Especially the tomatoes and lettuce.

As for those cursed Nature Valley granola bars, I still don't know those crumbs make it all over my seat and floor.

Truly I try, but most often I try to eat and drive. This ends up with the inside of my car looking like Taco Bell and Nature Valley granola bars were under attack by a velociraptor.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Gospel right here.
> 
> Drivers more concerned about what they are wearing than the pax are.
> 
> As far as the pax are concerned, the driver is just a steering wheel holder


But would you want a crusty, greasy, smelly steering wheel holder or one that walked out of a Irish spring commercial


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

- Fedora
- Sunglasses during the day
- Lanyard around the neck
- Jacket if it is cold. 
- Tucked in button up shirt
- Belt
-Cargo Pants
-Comfy shoes and socks, or occasionally barefoot


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> No socks?


No socks . . .



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Never leave meat on the bone.


Man with all this wing talk if it weren't for mcds earlier today ( new bbq Chx sandwich combo = the chicken version of a McRib imo ) I be going to Wingstop today . Atomic , classic hot , Parmesan , lemon pepper I be getting today


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Girl,.sandals with socks are a fashion faux pas.


Thats a bullshit conspiracy by women to make men unhappy.

The sandals/with socks combination is the most goddamn comfortable setup you are ever going to find. The sock wicks away the moisture and keeps the sandals smelling fresh. Breathable on hot days, yet insulated on cool days. And no one has to see your toes.

Yet the "fashion police" have deemed anyone wearing these as a capial-L loser!

Is it any coincidence that the "fairer" sex that crams their feet into torture devices would want to ixnay the sandal/sock combo?

These days, sandals/socks will raise more eyebrows than a man wearing a dress!

How can something so good be considered fashion suicide? HINT: A man who wears socks with his sandals has taken the red pill and cannot be tamed. A red pill man is dangerous!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I actually agree with that guy ⬆ about men wearing socks with sandals is better then without. Seems cleaner and doesnt look crazy ugly?‍♀

Edit: but the socks have to look extra fresh and white ❕


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I like the rebellious aspect. Intrigued.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I always wore jeans and button down long sleave casual shirt. Never sandals or tennis shoes.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

As a hiring manager, when they come in for interviews with socks and flip flops, I just let them sit there. I interview everyone dressed appropriately before them. 

Then after I tell them I have nothing for them, they exit and head to the bus stop.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> As a hiring manager, when they come in for interviews with socks and flip flops, I just let them sit there. I interview everyone dressed appropriately before them.
> 
> Then after I tell them I have nothing for them, they exit and head to the bus stop.


The best coders can get away with coffee stained t-shirt and sandals.

The thinking is there should be no surprises, what you see is what you're going to get.

Usually followed by an offer .


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> As a hiring manager, when they come in for interviews with socks and flip flops, I just let them sit there. I interview everyone dressed appropriately before them.
> 
> Then after I tell them I have nothing for them, they exit and head to the bus stop.


Tell them to try facebook -o:


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

I usually go with whatever I wore the day before. With some new undergarments if necessary. >>>> minimizing expenses >>>> usually not driving more than 3 days in a row


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

VinnyPhx said:


> Are you driving to make money?
> Or are you driving because you want to be cOmFoRtAbLe?
> 
> You cant talk about the money and how you do not get paid enough if you're not willing to treat it as a legitimate business opportunity. Drivers like you who will only do the absolute minimum necessary to not get deplatformed are the reason Uber/Lyft can slash rates without much pushback from anyone. The quality of service from most drivers declined way before the pay cuts took effect, because it wasn't taken seriously and instead thought of as a "chill" taxi.
> ...


Wait a minute broa, did you learn the secret handshake? Did you take the uber oath? Did you get your jacket yet? Did you get special clearance? Because you sure sound like an insider. That koolaid their servin at the hub is good huh? Wait a coupl years and 5 thousand rides from now and you'll come down from the sanctimonious mountain just like the rest of us broa and your face won't be a glowin.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I actually agree with that guy ⬆ about men wearing socks with sandals is better then without. Seems cleaner and doesnt look crazy ugly?‍♀
> 
> Edit: but the socks have to look extra fresh and white ❕


I went to a quick trip to store around block the other day n wore socks with sandals, shorts and hoodie n two ladies passed by and one says to other really loud that guys who wears socks with sandles are fashion fools. Is true for me but was kinda like what the heck lady.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheKingofAnts said:


> I went to a quick trip to store around block the other day n wore socks with sandals, shorts and hoodie n two ladies passed by and one says to other really loud that guys who wears socks with sandles are fashion fools. Is true for me but was kinda like what the heck lady.


Well they are miserable old hags to go out of their way to be nasty to you

Next time tell them their the fools for caring ?


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Well they are miserable old hags to go out of their way to be nasty to you
> 
> Next time tell them their the fools for caring ?


 Will do! I'll wear my socks and sandals in my hood with pride n see if they come for me.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Will do! I'll wear my socks and sandals in my hood with pride n see if they come for me.


Honestly if I was with you I would have told those *****es off. I hate that so much.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

VinnyPhx said:


> Whether I am driving or not I pretty much always wear a solid colored button down shirt, slacks, and a watch. Nothing fancy or flashy at all.
> 
> However, the amount of passengers that are surprised by how "fancy" I am dressed is quite mindblowing. I'd say at least a third comment on my atire and say something akin to "This is the most official Uber I've ever had".
> 
> ...


Wait, did it say somewhere in terms of service that we had to be dressed? I knew I missed something.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

In summer, I wore shorts and a t-shirt. Now I wear jeans and a shirt or sweatshirt. I’ve done well with tips, even this awful week. A few days ago, a guy tipped me $15 cash for a 10 min ride. 

While I like to think my tips are a result of my sparkling personality, they’re probably coming because of my girls. I’m going to have to start emphasizing my assets more now that the pings are so low to get even more tips! 

To the OP, lol on dressing up for this job. That’s funny!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

VinnyPhx said:


> Whether I am driving or not I pretty much always wear a solid colored button down shirt, slacks, and a watch. Nothing fancy or flashy at all.
> 
> However, the amount of passengers that are surprised by how "fancy" I am dressed is quite mindblowing. I'd say at least a third comment on my atire and say something akin to "This is the most official Uber I've ever had".
> 
> ...


I'm in CA, I dress in shorts and short sleave shirts, cabbie cap ( a flat cap ) long hair, and sandals.

My car is clean, as am I.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> In summer, I wore shorts and a t-shirt. Now I wear jeans and a shirt or sweatshirt. I've done well with tips, even this awful week. A few days ago, a guy tipped me $15 cash for a 10 min ride.
> 
> While I like to think my tips are a result of my sparkling personality, they're probably coming because of my girls. I'm going to have to start emphasizing my assets more now that the pings are so low to get even more tips!
> 
> To the OP, lol on dressing up for this job. That's funny!


My tips average somewhere between 10 to 15 pct and I don't have any girls.

I agree, if you have kids you should show em off. Kid pics everywhere! :Gasp:

Seriously, I would expect anyone with "girls" to be making 20+ pct. If true, don't say anything because it will upset me.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Thats a bullshit conspiracy by women to make men unhappy.
> 
> The sandals/with socks combination is the most goddamn comfortable setup you are ever going to find. The sock wicks away the moisture and keeps the sandals smelling fresh. Breathable on hot days, yet insulated on cool days. And no one has to see your toes.
> 
> ...


Dude you haven't lived till you've worn fur lined crocs. If you don't already know, your welcome.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> The official "Dad Uniform".......Minus socks, because socks don't go with sandals.


In Seattle, Socks with your sandals is a part of required attire.

I wear Cargo shorts and a usually themed polo shirt, or Jonas and a usually themed polo shirt.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

OldBay said:


> The best coders can get away with coffee stained t-shirt and sandals.
> 
> The thinking is there should be no surprises, what you see is what you're going to get.
> 
> Usually followed by an offer .


My day stuff I do employee benefits. I did a presentation at a tech company in Tyson's. It was the first time I ever did workplace presentations to people in cardo shorts and flip-flops. WTF


----------



## zanboor (Jan 21, 2018)

VinnyPhx said:


> Whether I am driving or not I pretty much always wear a solid colored button down shirt, slacks, and a watch. Nothing fancy or flashy at all.
> 
> However, the amount of passengers that are surprised by how "fancy" I am dressed is quite mindblowing. I'd say at least a third comment on my atire and say something akin to "This is the most official Uber I've ever had".
> 
> ...


Are you from the Fuber office? An insider? How many trips have you done?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> My tips average somewhere between 10 to 15 pct and I don't have any girls.
> 
> I agree, if you have kids you should show em off. Kid pics everywhere! :Gasp:
> 
> Seriously, I would expect anyone with "girls" to be making 20+ pct. If true, don't say anything because it will upset me.


LOL! Remember my girls are 50ish, so my tips would be better if I were @ariel5466 and @Mkang14 ages. But considering some pax, young and old, thought I was in my 30s, I won't complain.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Remember my girls are 50ish


Jeez, is that my problem? Mine are mid 60s.

I just figured it's because they're not very big. lol


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I actually agree with that guy ⬆ about men wearing socks with sandals is better then without. Seems cleaner and doesnt look crazy ugly?‍♀
> 
> Edit: but the socks have to look extra fresh and white ❕


But I don't have white socls....all mine are grey....and sub-ankle height.....just can't do it.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I invested in some work clothes for the job. A few weeks worth of button down short sleeve shirts with a tee shirt under it ( helps keep the button shirt smelling better longer).
> 
> Levi's jeans (no holes)
> 
> ...


Why hide the hawk? I have a mohawk and drive with it. The old ladies love it haha.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Don't swim in pools said:


> Why hide the hawk? I have a mohawk and drive with it. The old ladies love it haha.


I can just imagine those old ladies petting your hair.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

VinnyPhx said:


> Whether I am driving or not I pretty much always wear a solid colored button down shirt, slacks, and a watch. Nothing fancy or flashy at all.
> 
> However, the amount of passengers that are surprised by how "fancy" I am dressed is quite mindblowing. I'd say at least a third comment on my atire and say something akin to "This is the most official Uber I've ever had".
> 
> ...


Spot on.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> LOL! Remember my girls are 50ish, so my tips would be better if I were @ariel5466 and @Mkang14 ages. But considering some pax, young and old, thought I was in my 30s, I won't complain.


I average about 10% with tips, sometimes a little more. But I also don't usually dress to show off when I drive. Most of the time it's big baggy t-shirts and sweatpants. I'm not trying to impress anyone, I just want to be comfortable behind the wheel for hours.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> For .69/mile Im wearing basketball shorts and a hoodie. Sweatpants if its really cold. Im out earning extra $$$, not trying to get laid.


Would love to see a dress code implemented. With penalties, and even deactivation, for the attire you described.

Be thankful for your opportunity and show some pride. When utilizing Uber, as a rider, I give down rating and zero tip for unprofessional dress. Even an occasional write up. Literally can't stand the "hood" crowd.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Would love to see a dress code implemented. With penalties, and even deactivation, for the attire you described.
> 
> Be thankful for your opportunity and show some pride. When utilizing Uber, as a rider, I give down rating and zero tip for unprofessional dress. Even an occasional write up. Literally can't stand the "hood" crowd.


How many stars would I get driving with this hoodie?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Don't swim in pools said:


> Why hide the hawk? I have a mohawk and drive with it. The old ladies love it haha.


I've had a Mohawk for 20+ years. They are much more acceptable today in society than they used to be. Kind of like tattoos. I was just toning it down for the job . ??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Don't swim in pools said:


> Why hide the hawk? I have a mohawk and drive with it. The old ladies love it haha.


Mohawks are awesome. I always assume people that have them are interesting ?.



2kwik4u said:


> But I don't have white socls....all mine are grey....and sub-ankle height.....just can't do it.


Okay I think we can work with this ?. Let's try of course the kali cargo shorts and a grey shirt that matches your socks ?. Boom ?? today's outfit decided ?


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Invisible said:


> In summer, I wore shorts and a t-shirt. Now I wear jeans and a shirt or sweatshirt. I've done well with tips, even this awful week. A few days ago, a guy tipped me $15 cash for a 10 min ride.
> 
> While I like to think my tips are a result of my sparkling personality, they're probably coming because of my girls. I'm going to have to start emphasizing my assets more now that the pings are so low to get even more tips!
> 
> To the OP, lol on dressing up for this job. That's funny!


Why wear anything, like it all hang out, you are invisible!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheKingofAnts said:


> Why wear anything, like it all hang out, you are invisible!!


Maybe I'll try that on Halloween! ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> LOL! Remember my girls are 50ish, so my tips would be better if I were @ariel5466 and @Mkang14 ages. But considering some pax, young and old, thought I was in my 30s, I won't complain.


Let's break it down. Yesterday I did 8 rides. 3 POOL couples, 1 Uber X couple, 2 younger guys, 1 soon to be grandpa of baby girl, 1 group of 4 friends.

I got 2 tips. 
#1 $6 tip from the soon to be grandpa of a baby girl. He already has grandsons but this is the first girl. That was a lot of fun. He was concerned about me doing uber so late but thats something women get normally.
#2 was a $3 tip from a veeeery young millennial couple taking pool. The girl kept saying she is going to do her and love herself. You go girl ?. At the end of the trip she thanked me for putting up with her and I said no she was great.

1 of the front seat younger guys mr. $4.16 was blatantly hitting on me and asked me to come to La Vic's and he'll treat me to a burrito. I declined and he was very nice. No tip ?‍♀.

So if we go based on last night I dont see any correlation ???


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Maybe I'll try that on Halloween! ?


You may make national news after arrested!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Would love to see a dress code implemented. With penalties, and even deactivation, for the attire you described.
> 
> Be thankful for your opportunity and show some pride. When utilizing Uber, as a rider, I give down rating and zero tip for unprofessional dress. Even an occasional write up. Literally can't stand the "hood" crowd.


$52 In tips last night in 6hrs homie.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That's interesting. I would've thought you'd get tipped by all the guys.



TheKingofAnts said:


> You may make national news after arrested!


Or I could get a nude colored top and nude colored leggings, and just let people thinkI was in my birthday suit. I gotta try something....this R/S gig just ain't paying enough. ??


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Invisible said:


> That's interesting. I would've thought you'd get tipped by all the guys.


I dont think its as simple as that. Some people are prone to tipping and others arent.?‍♀


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> That's interesting. I would've thought you'd get tipped by all the guys.
> 
> 
> Or I could get a nude colored top and nude colored leggings, and just let people thinkI was in my birthday suit. I gotta try something....this R/S gig just ain't paying enough. ??


Boobs actually don't get you tips, I mean it helps to have boobs and show a bit of cleavage (always gets me into clubs/bars that require ID when I don't have ID. Only time I was denied was when it was a woman :frown: but it's rare the bouncer is a woman ?)

but, mostly if you have a cute, pretty face-guy or girl, and you smile and you're friendly-they'll tip 7/10 times even if it's a job where one traditionally doesn't tip. I got this when I worked my previous job, so many slide of hand $5,10 and sometimes $20).


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Would love to see a dress code implemented. With penalties, and even deactivation, for the attire you described.
> 
> Be thankful for your opportunity and show some pride. When utilizing Uber, as a rider, I give down rating and zero tip for unprofessional dress. Even an occasional write up. Literally can't stand the "hood" crowd.


That's pretty extreme ?

I prefer a nice safer driver with a hoodie over a properly dressed rude, nose in the air d bag (not saying this is you).

My 6 year old wants to put his collar up to school because supposedly that's the style in first grade -o: . I let him do it. Hes not bothering anyone. I like when he has opinions and makes choices on stuff like this. My mom picks up my kids and drops them to school and the moment she sees his collar up she screams at him and makes him put it down. Then starts the most millennial mom versus older gen x grandma debate you will ever hear.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> My mom picks up my kids and drops them to school and the moment she sees his collar up she screams at him and makes him put it down. Then starts the most millennial mom versus older gen x grandma debate you will ever hear.


A word of advice to you:

Do not get involved in that debate. If your mother wants to tell your kid to turn his collar down, let her.

What you accept is up to you. What she accepts is up to... you guessed it. Up to her.

If your kid questions you about it, your response should be: When you're with grandma, you have to go by what she says.

Don't you already have enough issues to deal with regarding grandparents? You don't need to force your standards on your mother. It's not going to work anyway. Which I assume you have noticed. Or are you still holding out hope for a victory on that front?

Just "don't."


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> That's pretty extreme ?
> 
> I prefer a nice safer driver with a hoodie over a properly dressed rude, nose in the air d bag (not saying this is you).
> 
> My 6 year old wants to put his collar up to school because supposedly that's the style in first grade -o: . I let him do it. Hes not bothering anyone. I like when he has opinions and makes choices on stuff like this. My mom picks up my kids and drops them to school and the moment she sees his collar up she screams at him and makes him put it down. Then starts the most millennial mom versus older gen x grandma debate you will ever hear.


Word.


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

I’m in Texas. Warm (hot) days it’s cargo shorts, polo style shirt, sandals, and a baseball (Astros) cap if it’s a bad hair day. I’ve ridden in Ubers where the driver had on slacks and a button down shirt, and smelled like ass. I may not dress business casual, but I’m always clean. ?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Putting in a nice, long 5pm-3am shift tonight. Decisions, decisions yo......


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

mch said:


> $52 In tips last night in 6hrs homie.


Well good for you. Did about the same here in Georgia.

Key word: Georgia. A great, wholesome, civilized place to live.

And $50 actually buys you something here.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I like free fitting outfits that make me wanna sing Shaniah "man I feel like a woman"


I have seen men dressed like that around the city. I really don't understand the beard. All man from the neck up, otherwise in drag.

As for me, shorts and a tee. If I'm driving for hours I am going to be comfortable.

I get plenty of compliments on my car. That seems to be way more important.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> A word of advice to you:
> 
> Do not get involved in that debate. If your mother wants to tell your kid to turn his collar down, let her.
> 
> ...


Nope. Her kids, not grandma's. Mom makes the rules


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Well good for you. Did about the same here in Georgia.
> 
> Key word: Georgia. A great, wholesome, civilized place to live.
> 
> And $50 actually buys you something here.


A sweet hoodie to wear when I'm driving?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> A word of advice to you:
> 
> Do not get involved in that debate. If your mother wants to tell your kid to turn his collar down, let her.
> 
> ...


I love her but my mom is a hot head, screamer but also very loving and will sometimes change her ways for us. She is too aggressive with my kids. Calling kids names stupid, idiot and suppressing their individuality bothers me big time. I've told her before "mom you dont have to yell" and she immediately calms down.

Old school immigrant parents are capable of change. My dad is the sweetest now but a grump growing up. You just have to say something.
------
I just got a $5 tip from uberx couple. Tip is 15% for last night. 2 couples and a grandpa ?

I never get tipped by 7 of the 10 pax. I must be doing something wrong ?‍♀.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I love her but my mom is a hot head, screamer but also very loving and will sometimes change her ways for us. She is too aggressive with my kids. Calling kids names stupid, idiot and suppressing their individuality bothers me big time. I've told her before "mom you dont have to yell" and she immediately calms down.
> 
> Old school immigrant parents are capable of change. My dad is the sweetest now but a grump growing up. You just have to say something.
> ------
> ...


7 out of 10 is about right unless you're driving during specific seasons in resort towns (a/k/a summer at the Jersey shore)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> 7 out of 10 is about right unless you're driving during specific seasons in resort towns (a/k/a summer at the Jersey shore)


I take any trip from anywhere?. Notice I said 4 of my 8 trips last night were pool ?. I think that may be the issue.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

VinnyPhx said:


> Fair enough,
> 
> But if wearing a shirt and pants is too much for you to handle then dont complain about how drivers in general are looked at as the same level of sophistication as highschool kids wprking in fast food joints.
> 
> ...


When I was a newbie I used to leave my work as an shop manager/auto mechanic, drive all the way home take a shower and change.
I would wear dark jeans a dark button-down shirt and black boots.
After a while I realized this job is just not worth it.
Now instead of wasting time driving all the way home I shut down the shop, do the paperwork, and then I turn on the app.
I wear my work uniform.

Sometimes I'm even wearing grease, though I scrub as much of it as I can off of me.
I can tell you this much, my pay did not go down because I am not properly dressed.
Still the same pay.

Funny thing happened about a month ago,
I was on the 405 freeway north and had a tire blowout with three passengers in my car.

They couldn't believe how quickly I was able to get out of the car and change that tire.
I had a latex gloves in the trunk I was dressed in my uniform I had my Stinger HP flashlight on my hip.
One of my passenger was holding my flashlight for me and said, man you are fully prepared for this kind of an emergency , we"ve got our own personal AAA Mechanic here with us.

I would say the majority of drivers have had other jobs prior, or have them currently, also there's a lot of retired people doing this who have had regular jobs.
There is no comparison between a good job and driving for these rideshare companies.

The only thing this job deserves is a safe and courteous driver, and a clean vehicle that shows up at the destination in a reasonable amount of time.

With The latest driver pay cuts I can tell you what Uber deserves.

A. No drivers
B. Chapter 11 bankruptcy
C. A backlog of lawsuits from investors who claim they were misled and defrauded



doyousensehumor said:


> Gospel right here.
> 
> Drivers more concerned about what they are wearing than the pax are.
> 
> As far as the pax are concerned, the driver is just a steering wheel holder


Once in while I will test my passengers, an Uber PopQuiz, to see if they're paying attention.
I'll let go of the steering wheel and pretend I'm falling asleep.
It seems that's the only time they really care at all about their steering wheel holder,

And 50% of my passengers still don't care, they've got their faces down in their phones.
If I have a heart attack for real, half of the time nobody's going to even notice until the sudden stop at the end. ?


----------



## DrvrPaxLA (Apr 8, 2019)

mch said:


> For .69/mile Im wearing basketball shorts and a hoodie. Sweatpants if its really cold. Im out earning extra $$$, not trying to get laid.


who knows, maybe you could do both and make extra extra money


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Worked a full shift today and received 5 tips.
I don't have boobs. I did wear a collared shirt. My car is a disaster area.
Must be my bubbly personality or shocking good looks.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

20 rides.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 20 rides.


 I wish my wife's sign was a Sagittarius.
Her sign became a very defiant and threatening middle finger, once I informed and properly notified her, that Taylor Swift is my free pass.
And that I was 100% certain that Tay Tay is going to be in my Uber one day.
Not the sign I was hoping for.
Heck would have settled for a Capricorn or even a Leo.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Jon77 said:


> I wish my wife's sign was a Sagittarius.
> Her sign became a very defiant and threatening middle finger, once I informed and properly notified her, that Taylor Swift is my free pass.
> And that I was 100% certain that Tay Tay is going to be in my Uber one day.
> Not the sign I was hoping for.
> Heck would have settled for a Capricorn or even a Leo.


Leo is never settling...


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Well good for you. Did about the same here in Georgia.
> 
> Key word: Georgia. A great, wholesome, civilized place to live.
> 
> And $50 actually buys you something here.


 Georgia ...that explains a lot


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Boobs actually don't get you tips, I mean it helps to have boobs and show a bit of cleavage (always gets me into clubs/bars that require ID when I don't have ID. Only time I was denied was when it was a woman :frown: but it's rare the bouncer is a woman ?)
> 
> but, mostly if you have a cute, pretty face-guy or girl, and you smile and you're friendly-they'll tip 7/10 times even if it's a job where one traditionally doesn't tip. I got this when I worked my previous job, so many slide of hand $5,10 and sometimes $20).


I beg to differ. Just ask the women who work at Hooters.

Then it's either my cute face or my amiable personality.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I beg to differ. Just ask the women who work at Hooters.
> 
> Then it's either my cute face or my amiable personality.


Bwhahaha yes, there are those.

to be fair I haven't been to a hooters ever.

so I wasn't even thinking in that capacity.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

VinnyPhx said:


> Are you driving to make money?
> Or are you driving because you want to be cOmFoRtAbLe?


I'm driving to be comfortable while making money. The pay is not high enough for me to give a shit what I wear.



VinnyPhx said:


> If you want to treat it as the "chill" taxi rather than a money making opportunity, then you will continue to see pay decline as people like you become more and more "chill".


This isn't a career. It's an app.



New2This said:


> Attitude and conversation count for more than what you wear.


??



Lissetti said:


> Especially the tomatoes and lettuce.


And the cheese! One time I swung by my husband's work for my dinner break and we had Taco Bell. We were so super careful and he took care of the cheese that got on the seat. But when I was vacuuming the next day I found more cheese, on both the driver and passenger sides ?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jon77 said:


> Georgia ...that explains a lot


Yes! It's where everyone wants to move to. Folks leaving the West Coast, particularly Cal, and heading south??.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes! It's where everyone wants to move to. Folks leaving the West Coast, particularly Cal, and heading south??.


 Nope nobody's moving to Georgia.
People from California are moving to Arizona,Texas, Colorado, Utah.
The new hotspot is Boise Idaho .
Hell my state of Montana has a lot more Californians than what Georgia has.

There's a certain connotation that Georgia or Alabama and those similar states have.
Not sure what it is, I know it's something.


----------



## VinnyPhx (Aug 16, 2019)

Jon77 said:


> Nope nobody's moving to Georgia.
> People from California are moving to Arizona,Texas, Colorado, Utah.
> The new hotspot is Boise Idaho .
> Hell my state of Montana has a lot more Californians than what Georgia has.
> ...


Yup, there are a TON of Califorians who moved to Phoenix recently.

I've quickly learned that there is nothing more dangerous and life threatening than a Prius with California plates and a lyft sticker. 
If you ever spot one of them on the highway you better be doing everything in your power to keep your distance!! They are liable to do anything; always expect the unexpected!

Glad to hear they are moving to other states though, maybe my "Arizona is Full, Please Try Again Later" campaign is actually working! ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jon77 said:


> There's a certain connotation that Georgia or Alabama and those similar states have.
> Not sure what it is, I know it's something


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Yeah I have a ton of customers that are moving to Boise.
At first I thought it was just random, but now i keep on hearing that city's name over and over,
But unfortunately I have bad news for you, there's still a lot of people moving to your neck of the woods.
I just did an oil change and a tire rotation this morning on a customer that has his house here rented.
He bought a house over there , he commutes back-and-forth since he still has family here, and he checks up on his rental every once in a while.

But I do agree with you a Prius and a rideshare sticker is deadly combo, especially if you're a pedestrian or cyclist.
Damn Prius drivers!!!
My apologies to those who drive a Prius, no offense.



VinnyPhx said:


> Yup, there are a TON of Califorians who moved to Phoenix recently.
> 
> I've quickly learned that there is nothing more dangerous and life threatening than a Prius with California plates and a lyft sticker.
> If you ever spot one of them on the highway you better be doing everything in your power to keep your distance!! They are liable to do anything; always expect the unexpected!
> ...


For my friend in Arizona.

But you're not alone they're running up the real estate prices in my state of Montana .
Especially anything with acreage.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

Just underwear


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Just underwear


You sir, are overdressed.



New2This said:


> View attachment 364163
> 
> 
> View attachment 364164


That's right I forgot about that.
In all seriousness I did spend some time in Georgia when my brother-in-law was based there, most people were fine.
The problem is all states have their backward racists but it may be approximately 3% of the population.
And that 3% doesn't really get out of control because they don't want the other 97% to see them for who they really are.
In Georgia instead of being only 3% is more like 15%
And they're not afraid of letting that freak flag fly high and proud.
Still means about 85% of people are normal, but if you spend any time there you're going to consistently run into that 15%, over and over again

I have been married to my wife for almost 20 years and we have off-roaded, camped, hiked, snowboarded, and generally traveled the entire, United States, Canada ,Australia and most of Europe.
We were actually married in New Zealand.
I only felt loathing and outright hatred directed at me in two places.

The first place with Paris France, most people were fine once again, but there was a sizable percentage of the population that loathed me. Either because they knew I was an American or they knew I was not French.
Not sure which one but it definitely felt uncomfortable.

The second place was in Georgia.
It was easier to decipher the problem there, since comments were made to my wife behind my back.

I am Native American and she's a blue-eyed blonde haired girl of Scandinavian descent.
Interracial marriage is still frowned upon by that 15% of backward hillbillies.

I still enjoyed my time there I basically looked upon the good, the majority of people were very nice, very gracious.

But it's hard to ignore the fact some parts of the country are stuck in a time warp they're not moving forward like the rest of us.
The rest of the world actually.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

VinnyPhx said:


> Whether I am driving or not I pretty much always wear a solid colored button down shirt, slacks, and a watch. Nothing fancy or flashy at all.
> 
> However, the amount of passengers that are surprised by how "fancy" I am dressed is quite mindblowing. I'd say at least a third comment on my atire and say something akin to "This is the most official Uber I've ever had".
> 
> ...


Fully agree with you dude, we need to be clean, well dressed and the car inmaculate inside and out with a good smell. That and good manners makes a huge difference to all riders. If on top of all that you speak more than one language you are in the top league!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Jon77 said:


> Nope nobody's moving to Georgia.
> People from California are moving to Arizona,Texas, Colorado, Utah.
> The new hotspot is Boise Idaho .
> Hell my state of Montana has a lot more Californians than what Georgia has.
> ...


The stats say Georgia is one of the most desirable places. In fact, the entire Southeast. You may want to consider.

Connotations are all extremely positive. Solid American values. 
????


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

When I was in Michigan they had little drive thru coffee places where the servers were dressed in bikinis where all the creepy old guys could get their morning coffee while claiming they go there for the quality coffee kinda like how people read Playboy for the articles. Maybe Uber should offer the same service...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I would never move to Georgia.

Montana maybe for the wide plains and open spaces.

Colorado and Utah because I'm outdoors buff.



raisedoncereal said:


> When I was in Michigan they had little drive thru coffee places where the servers were dressed in bikinis. Maybe Uber should offer the same service...


You wanna wear bikini??


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

It's either jeans and a t-shirt, khaki's and a t-shirt, or sometimes I wear a polo shirt.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> When I was in Michigan they had little drive thru coffee places where the servers were dressed in bikinis where all the creepy old guys could get their morning coffee while claiming they go there for the quality coffee kinda like how people read Playboy for the articles. Maybe Uber should offer the same service...


You know they have these so san jose right ?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> You know they have these so san jose right ?


Bikini beans. I heard their coffee is alright.
Mean while, dutch bros has 20 cars in line spilling out into the street, and their coffee tastes like shit. But their workers act like potheads, so there's that.


----------



## Akashenzi (Jan 16, 2018)

Besides a casual fitting jeans and striped shirt I also dab on a little Tom Ford from my little filler whenever I have a smoke. But slyest compliment I got is.. "Hey, you seem pretty networked, you know where I can score some good stuff?"


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

It’s not so much what You wear that makes a difference. I think it’s how you take care of yourself and groom before a ride. Here is mark2k STYLE:

- If you have a beard, make sure it’s trimmed around the edges, even and not shaggy. If you have greys, touch up the beard with colour. 
- If you’re showing your hair, style it before getting in the car and spray to dry so that it’s not blowing all over the place when your windows are down. Also doesn’t hurt to colour the greys out if you have them. 
- Jeans are ok. Dark blue, black or khaki. 
- Long sleeve tops and shirts are more appropriate if you have very hairy arms. If you’re in good shape, a muscle T-shirt is ok as long as the logo isn’t too wack. (American Eagle would be OK)
- wear SHOES - no thongs or sandals. No one wants to see the driver’s feet. Gross. 
- if you’re in a sports town, it’s acceptable to wear a team jersey on game night, as long as you still groom and don’t look like a slob


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

I wear clothes


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm wearing a jaunty little pair of high leg shorts.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

4.6’s... all of you

and THAT is why I am a 5* rider (4.97)


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

VinnyPhx said:


> Whether I am driving or not I pretty much always wear a solid colored button down shirt, slacks, and a watch. Nothing fancy or flashy at all.
> 
> However, the amount of passengers that are surprised by how "fancy" I am dressed is quite mindblowing. I'd say at least a third comment on my atire and say something akin to "This is the most official Uber I've ever had".
> 
> ...


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

marktwothousand said:


> It's not so much what You wear that makes a difference. I think it's how you take care of yourself and groom before a ride. Here is mark2k STYLE:
> 
> - If you have a beard, make sure it's trimmed around the edges, even and not shaggy. If you have greys, touch up the beard with colour.
> - If you're showing your hair, style it before getting in the car and spray to dry so that it's not blowing all over the place when your windows are down. Also doesn't hurt to colour the greys out if you have them.
> ...


agreed , however the color of the jeans is not an issue, if you prefer light jeans its ok as long as they are not all ripped. Slim fit polo shirts and - or short sleeve shirts are better than T shirts, I think. Showing your feet is not gross, that depends on how good you take care of your feet man.....but I do agree it is not appropiate to wear sandals! Finally, all dress up routine MUST START with a great shower followed by a touch of a nice masculine cologne. Do not forget to do the same to your car......clean in & out and smelling good! TIP - if you are NOT in good shape, hit the gym. Fat and unfited drivers are a worse than bad dressed drivers ! One hour a day 7 days a week - GYM TIME


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

DrvrPaxLA said:


> who knows, maybe you could do both and make extra extra money


I have a hard enough time keeping the honeys at bay dressing like a couch surfing stoner. If I got dressed up they'd be straight up ovulating in my car???



marktwothousand said:


> 4.6's... all of you
> 
> and THAT is why I am a 5* rider (4.97)


Me, my b-ball shorts and my T-shirt or hoodie are sitting at 4.95 after 1500 trips. A very comfortable 4.95 I might add


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

mch said:


> I have a hard enough time keeping the honeys at bay dressing like a couch surfing stoner. If I got dressed up they'd be straight up ovulating in my car???
> 
> 
> Me, my b-ball shorts and my T-shirt or hoodie are sitting at 4.95 after 1500 trips. A very comfortable 4.95 I might add


do you wear your hoodie hood up or down?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

marktwothousand said:


> do you wear your hoodie hood up or down?


Would you like some water? mints? An aux cord perhaps?


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

mch said:


> Would you like some water? mints? An aux cord perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 364436


lulz. That was my next comment. I would not get into a car where a rider was wearing their hoodie up. You can't drive safely with a hoodie up, it blocks your view and I wouldn't feel safe


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

marktwothousand said:


> lulz. That was my next comment. I would not get into a car where a rider was wearing their hoodie up. You can't drive safely with a hoodie up, it blocks your view and I wouldn't feel safe


 The hoodie trend is one of the things I just don't understand.
Maybe I'm just too old.
I see kids driving around with the hoodies up in 80° weather, it's the most bizarre thing.
It blocks your vision, and hey, it's summer time in California, what the heck.
Where I'm from if you see somebody wearing a hoodie up it means it's pretty chilly outside. 
But having said that I don't dress up at all and I'm sitting at 4.95, after a year and a half of driving.
I think a clean car, safe driving habits and just being courteous in general counts for much more than dress attire.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I got these and they're cute with white ankle socks.

But I also scotchguard the fur so it'll stay soft and cute barefoot.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

ggrezzi said:


> agreed , however the color of the jeans is not an issue, if you prefer light jeans its ok as long as they are not all ripped. Slim fit polo shirts and - or short sleeve shirts are better than T shirts, I think. Showing your feet is not gross, that depends on how good you take care of your feet man.....but I do agree it is not appropiate to wear sandals! Finally, all dress up routine MUST START with a great shower followed by a touch of a nice masculine cologne. Do not forget to do the same to your car......clean in & out and smelling good! TIP - if you are NOT in good shape, hit the gym. Fat and unfited drivers are a worse than bad dressed drivers ! One hour a day 7 days a week - GYM TIME


Keep those wheels smellin fresh.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mikeh013 said:


> I'm in Texas. Warm (hot) days it's cargo shorts, polo style shirt, sandals, and a baseball (Astros) cap if it's a bad hair day.


Yeah, it can be pretty warm here. But I'm a little over-sensitive to cold. I crank up the A/C for the passengers' sake, so I'm always wearing long pants.

Go 'Stros!


----------



## Jmfree (Oct 6, 2019)

Why would anyone even start this conversation? You've got people who think you should dress it up a little and those who think you can wear whatever you want. You do what works for you and makes you money - it's that simple. This post was created to start an argument - stupid.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm wearing a poet's shirt with no buttons down to my navel with my Rippling muscles glimmering in the sunshine, and the breeze blowing back my shoulder length long hair... riding pants and riding boots, and I am carrying a Riding crop...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

VinnyPhx said:


> Whether I am driving or not I pretty much always wear a solid colored button down shirt, slacks, and a watch. Nothing fancy or flashy at all.
> 
> However, the amount of passengers that are surprised by how "fancy" I am dressed is quite mindblowing. I'd say at least a third comment on my atire and say something akin to "This is the most official Uber I've ever had".
> 
> ...


What are you wearing ?

( its Jake from state Farm !)


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Elmo Burrito said:


> I like free fitting outfits that make me wanna sing Shaniah "man I feel like a woman"


Thanks a lot,now i have to go wash my eyeballs and brain to unsee that image.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Towpro18 (May 30, 2016)

VinnyPhx said:


> Whether I am driving or not I pretty much always wear a solid colored button down shirt, slacks, and a watch. Nothing fancy or flashy at all.
> 
> However, the amount of passengers that are surprised by how "fancy" I am dressed is quite mindblowing. I'd say at least a third comment on my atire and say something akin to "This is the most official Uber I've ever had".
> 
> ...


Holy shirt torn blue jeans muddy shoes and smoke mojo all nite that a baton rouge tradition drive around a car that smells like pot great business strategy hahahahahaha


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

I once had a "big spender" rider order a pool ride for him and a female companion from the "W" Hotel in Chicago. They were headed to a high-end restaurant in the River North area. The male rider commented that he was surprised that I was wearing a collared shirt and LL Bean khakis. He complained that most rides he gets into the drivers look like crap. I replied that for what I'm earning on his pool ride he's lucky that I'm not unshaven, wearing a worn-out bathrobe, shower shoes, smoking a cheap cigar and chugging cheap bourbon straight out of the bottle.

His female companion laughed and commented, "I like this guy". Nothing more from that a-hole.


----------



## Super Fat Driver (Sep 7, 2019)

I always wear my MAGA hat ??????????


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Towpro18 said:


> Holy shirt torn blue jeans muddy shoes and smoke mojo all nite that a baton rouge tradition drive around a car that smells like pot great business strategy hahahahahaha


I was born in Baton Rouge. I can't really claim it cause my parents moved down there for 2 years and I happened to be born there. They moved back to philly about a year after I was born. I have the Louisiana birth certificate and everything though. St Louis Parrish I believe.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

VinnyPhx said:


> Whether I am driving or not I pretty much always wear a solid colored button down shirt, slacks, and a watch. Nothing fancy or flashy at all.
> 
> However, the amount of passengers that are surprised by how "fancy" I am dressed is quite mindblowing. I'd say at least a third comment on my atire and say something akin to "This is the most official Uber I've ever had".
> 
> ...


I get the same comments when I wear sweats and a hoodie. Nice over achieving though! Lmao


----------



## 51937 (Apr 8, 2016)

T shirt, black leather jacket, slacks or jeans, puma driving shoes. 

Wearing a jacket (even in the heat) will let you stay comfy while blasting AC (which pax love). keeps the seatbelt from annoying your neck/chest.


----------



## VinnyPhx (Aug 16, 2019)

John McYeet said:


> I get the same comments when I wear sweats and a hoodie. Nice over achieving though! Lmao


Say what you will, but looking professional does make it much easier to network with professionals, in all industries.

Not sure why some of you are so strongly against presenting yourself in a more professional manner.


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Me today at my day job and going to so uber in a few hours.
> 
> Business attire.
> 
> ...


I am fascinated by Persian poetry. I have read many Persian poets. I always found it amazing that why Persian poets made Indian women a topic of their poetry. They used the term deer-eyed. Now I know why.
It is a positive and innocent compliment only, so please take it as such ?
Thank you.

And I am a taxi driver, I can get away with any clothing. And my A-Card is hanging from my neck lol.

By the way, when you google the Persian term deer-eyed, that's what you get ? Lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Modern_Slave said:


> I am fascinated by Persian poetry. I have read many Persian poets. I always found it amazing that why Persian poets made Indian women a topic of their poetry. They used the term deer-eyed. Now I know why.
> It is a positive and innocent compliment only, so please take it as such ?
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


You're pretty observant?! Thanks.

In the other post about the old indian actress, that is actually the look I strive for with my make up. I am a big fan of long, dramatic eye liner but very little make up on the rest of the face.

I always say that my pictures I have the dear look. The big dramatic eyes and the long nose, pointy chin ?.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

VinnyPhx said:


> Say what you will, but looking professional does make it much easier to network with professionals, in all industries.
> 
> Not sure why some of you are so strongly against presenting yourself in a more professional manner.


I'm not against it at all. If I was Id start a thread lecturing everyone for overdressing


----------



## Modern_Slave (Dec 1, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> You're pretty observant?! Thanks.
> 
> In the other post about the old indian actress, that is actually the look I strive for with my make up. I am a big fan of long, dramatic eye liner but very little make up on the rest of the face.
> 
> I always say that my pictures I have the dear look. The big dramatic eyes and the long nose, pointy chin ?.


You are welcome, deer! I mean dear lol.


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

VinnyPhx said:


> Say what you will, but looking professional does make it much easier to network with professionals, in all industries.
> 
> Not sure why some of you are so strongly against presenting yourself in a more professional manner.


 I think it's different strokes for different folks.
I know a lot of us have regular jobs, so this is just a side gig.
Also a lot of drivers are retired people, they already did their time in the grinder.

I personally don't wanna network with any passengers, I just want them be respectful while in my vehicle, and then hopefully they will go quietly off into the night.

Oh, and if they close my door without slamming it that would be a +2.


----------



## F1y0n7h3W4LL (Mar 12, 2020)

Were it still winter, probably a sport jacket and slacks. Today, it's been a nice plaid shirt, grey/green outdoorish looking pants with sneakers. Oh, an LSU cap won't hurt either.


----------

